# alternating c/d and Mikes tapes



## uncomfortable24/7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi,I have had ibs for a year and a half now. I think I always had a mild form where if i got really nervous about somthing like a speech or presentation I would get D and then feel better.But then My stomach turned on me I got C and bad gas and a horrible increased stomach sensitivity where I can feel everything that is going on in my stomch. Well I thought I would try the hypnosis tapes and i like them. My only problem is whenever I listen to the 2nd cd the one about pushing the pedal or stopping the pedal for c or d, the next couple of days I get horrible d! Which I guess shows that i am a good candidate for hypnosis but I hate having the D. Does this happen to anyone else? Should I just skip listening to that session. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

uncomfortable24/7, welcome. It might be depending on how many times you have had this problem, unrelated to the tapes, however I was alternating also and it helped me personally to just picture in my mind a balance of the pedal.I would also email Mike at timelineservices###aol.com for his expert help on this, there is not to many issues he has not seen.







The act of HT by itself slows transit times, so you maybe c for a little bit also and then things will normalize as you progress.Its very important to stick to the schedule so don't skip anything unless Mike says to do that, but its still also early for you and things will get better as your subconcious makes the needed changes and I believe by the time your done this will not be an issue for you.I would really email Mike for his expertise and he can help out for sure and get things sorted for you.Keep us updated and let us know if there is anything at any time we can help with, but you should find given sometime that things will work themselves out naturally.Hope this helps you out.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI'm also an alternator. Like eric, when i did the tapes, I tried to find a balance with the pedals. I also use this technique outside of the tapes more often when I am C than D - it seems like it eases the pressure when I press the pedals. When I feel D, I tend to use the relax all my muscles techniques. good lucknancy


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Another alternator here.....







.... For me the hypno gives me better focus, concentration, and a greater ability to relax which enable me to counteract both C and D.


----------



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi there,I am also on session 2 and I've been trying to follow the advice of those on here who've helped me by just not thinking about it too much. I try to just let the music and Mike's voice flow over me and figure that my body will do what it needs to, either the c pedal or the d pedal, without me thinking about it too much.I also have been alternating so hopefully things will even out as time goes on. Hope this helps.Paula


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm also an alternator and I too got a very big effect from that side! So I started to vizualize pressing down on both pedals to create balance...


----------



## uncomfortable24/7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Thank you all for your help. Pushing on both pedals to create a balance is a great idea. One more question...I lost the schedule for the tapes. Does anyone know the correct sequence?Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Visit Mike's site: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com And click on the "Contact Us" button to ask about the schedule.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for newbies


----------

